# Aperture 3 Import Issue, 40mm STM (after firmware update) on 5d3



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm running into an odd issue trying to import images into Aperture from my 5d3.

I have my Canon 5d3 running firmware 1.1.3 with the 40mm STM updated to 1.2.0 mounted. Connected to the Mac via a USB cable. Aperture (3.3.2) sees the images on the CF card, but fails when trying to transfer them. Image Capture behaves the same way (seeing images, but failing to transfer them).

If I change lenses to anything other than the 40mm, Aperture transfers work as expected.

Anyone else having issues like this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the issue with pictures taken with the 40/2.8, or with transferring images while the 40/2.8 is mounted even if the 40/2.8 wasn't used to take the pics? 

It's been a long time since I've connected a camera to my computer for anything other than FoCal calibrations, and for that I direct it to the Win VM running on my Mac. But...doesn't the camera show up as a mounted disk on the desktop (the CF/SD cards in a card reader always do)? If so, can you drag/drop the images from the 'disk' to your internal drive? You could the import them to Aperture from there...


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

The issue is that transferring pictures into Aperture (or using Image Capture) fails while the firmware upgraded 40 STM is mounted. With any other lens attached, file transfer works as normal. 

Doesn't seem to matter what lens the photos were taken with; I was trying to transfer a mix taken with the 40 STM and the 100L Macro. Even transferring a single image taken with the macro into Aperture with the 40 mounted would hang for a long time and then fail. 

I believe that in order to have the card(s) appear as disks to OS X, you have to have EOS Utility working. This is a no-go in my case because I'm running Mountain Lion. I never shoot tethered, so that wasn't an upgrade concern.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 23, 2012)

jsbraby said:


> The issue is that transferring pictures into Aperture (or using Image Capture) fails while the firmware upgraded 40 STM is mounted. With any other lens attached, file transfer works as normal.
> 
> Doesn't seem to matter what lens the photos were taken with; I was trying to transfer a mix taken with the 40 STM and the 100L Macro. Even transferring a single image taken with the macro into Aperture with the 40 mounted would hang for a long time and then fail.
> 
> I believe that in order to have the card(s) appear as disks to OS X, you have to have EOS Utility working. This is a no-go in my case because I'm running Mountain Lion. I never shoot tethered, so that wasn't an upgrade concern.


No...none of the EOS utilities are required to move files directly off the cards from a card reader that I know of....<P>
A file, is a file, is a file to any OS on a computer....give it a try with just a card reader.

That being said...strange behavior indeed with camera to computer with that one lens...but to work around it, get a card reader. I got one cheap for like $25 or so off Amazon.com...usb2....fast enough for me...


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 23, 2012)

cayenne said:


> No...none of the EOS utilities are required to move files directly off the cards from a card reader that I know of....<P>
> A file, is a file, is a file to any OS on a computer....give it a try with just a card reader.
> 
> That being said...strange behavior indeed with camera to computer with that one lens...but to work around it, get a card reader. I got one cheap for like $25 or so off Amazon.com...usb2....fast enough for me...


I have a card reader and it's my preferred method of getting data from camera to computer. Doesn't do me any good when I've left it in the support bag that I didn't have with me. So my "work around" was going to be to import directly from the camera when I ran into this (apparently) lens related issue that I have since worked around...

I was checking to see if anyone else had experienced this weirdness before I opened bug reports with Canon and Apple. It's my preference to have a reproducible bug on other hardware before I blame a vendor; it's always possible that the issue is isolated to my environment or I did something different when I changed lenses.

I did misspeak (mistype?) when referencing EOS Utility and mounting the cards as disks in OS X. I had a vague recollection that with EOS Utility you could get (some) Canon DSLRs to enter USB Mass Storage mode. On further searching it appears that I was wrong and no Canon DSLR supports USB mass storage.


----------

